# IBS & Exercise



## PK90 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,I am 20 years old and attending university. After reading up on IBS, it is recommended that routine exercise helps with symptoms. I would really like to add an exercise routine to my daily life, but I find that anything I do ends up irritating my IBS and makes the situation a lot worse. I've tried less strenuous methods like yoga and walking, but they still result in discomfort and pain. I am also motivated to lose weight, as my medications (antidpressants) have made me gain 20 pounds.Does anyone have any methods they can recommend? Or anything I can take before & after exercise?Thanks!


----------



## tiredofdoctors (Mar 15, 2010)

i don't have anything to recommend, but i am in college, and am 22 years old. I have been told my several people that exercise will help, however, i was in amazing shape when i first got sick with this....and now have whole weeks where my mind is fine, but my body is in to much pain to get off the couch, and it hurts to stand upright.


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

PK90 said:


> Hi everyone,I am 20 years old and attending university. After reading up on IBS, it is recommended that routine exercise helps with symptoms. I would really like to add an exercise routine to my daily life, but I find that anything I do ends up irritating my IBS and makes the situation a lot worse. I've tried less strenuous methods like yoga and walking, but they still result in discomfort and pain. I am also motivated to lose weight, as my medications (antidpressants) have made me gain 20 pounds.Does anyone have any methods they can recommend? Or anything I can take before & after exercise?Thanks!


I understand how it can be hard to exercise with ibs. I would start with stretching in the morning (I experience stiffness). What kind of walking and yoga have you been doing? I would make it relaxation oriented and not necessarily trying to get a work-out from it (a sweat). Try walking with relaxation in mind, walking in nature can help (if you have a local park) and try to look around and let your thoughts wander. With yoga, I would try simple poses (arching of the back) and simple stretches. I think you're starting out in the right places. Have you tried changing your diet? What are your other treatments that you're undergoing?I would talk to your doctor about what you can take because you're already on anti-depressants. Have you tried drinking chamomile tea? I take a probiotic supplement and psyillium tablet everyday. Maybe try these?


----------

